# معيار ضغط الصور الساكنة (jpeg )



## mosa salman (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]معيار ضغط الصور الساكنة [/FONT]JPEG*

[FONT=&quot]سوف نشرح في هذا الموضوع التالي:[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]خوارزمية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تشفير[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الـ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]JPEG [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عديمة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الخسارة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ضغط الـ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]JPEG[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] باستخدام خوارزمية الخط القاعدي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Baseline)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]التحويل بين المجالات اللونية: [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ترتيب بيانات مصدر الصورة:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]خوارزمية ضغط الـ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]baseline[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]عمل الطالبان:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]موسى سلمان & حسن العلي [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تحت إشراف الدكتور المهندس:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] محمد نجيب صلاحو[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]للتحميل اضغط هنا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]http://www.4shared.com/file/aIH7cj5j/__online.html[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## أسامة المهندس (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## searcher_2010 (2 يناير 2011)

شكراً


----------

